
How to build a Kubernetes Horizontal Pod Autoscaler using custom metrics - mateobur
https://sysdig.com/blog/kubernetes-scaler/
======
alpb
FWIW the official Kubernetes Horizontal Pod autoscaler supports custom
metrics. Relevant doc: [https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-
application/horizontal-...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/run-
application/horizontal-pod-autoscale/#support-for-custom-metrics) I’m not
expert enough to assess whether yours is a reimplementation but I’m curious if
you used the existing support and built on top of it.

~~~
mateobur
Yes, I used the method they describe in that page, particularly:

"Register your resource metrics API and your custom metrics API with the API
aggregation layer. Both of these API servers must be running on your cluster."

The blogpost goes through the implementation of the required "custom-metrics-
api" and how to plug this new API server in your existing Kubernetes
environment.

